# I have yet to figure this out yet



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

When I changed the blades on my GX 335 w/54C deck, I decided it would also be a good time to lube the spindles. I had seen a zerk fitting on one of the anti scalp wheels, while I was lubing the spindles, so I lubed it. Went to the next wheel, .....no zerk, same for the other three wheels. No signs of missing zerks or that they were ever intended to have a zerk. So I have one zerk on one out of 4 wheels......WHY? Either I got ripped three Zerks, or I got a Free Zerk  

Personally I can't see Zerks on these wheels as they rarely really roll all that much if the deck is set right.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

According to the owners guide available from John Deeres website the 54C deck has 4 grease zerts and the 48C deck has grease zerks on the rear 2 wheels. YOU GOT RIPPED OFF 3 ZERKS DUDE. I would reccommend you raise this issue to your John Deere dealer and have him give you the correct wheels for your tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I think somebody else got them*

Yea you are supposed to have four maybe someone who works their changed them out for someone and forgot to change them back when the new one came in or forgot to order new ones to replace them. For the amount of money that your GX 335 cost i would say something about it to the dealer.
Jody


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

*You got Zerked!*

Chipmaker,
I have a 48C deck and just changed over from mulching to the Power Flow bagger requiring a change of blades. I always grease the deck every time I change or sharpen blades. There are zerks on each of my four guide wheels as was the case for my old 54" deck. You need to contact your dealer and get the fittings for free.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Heck I hope the holes are free also......... 
Not a one of the other three had a hole even drilled in them. It only took a couple of minutes to drill em and tap em for Zerks, and I have a box of Zerks so it was not a problem, but sure curious how it got out that way from JD, especially since these machines are supposed to be fully serviced before they deliver them........Guess he owes me some grease too


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the 54"C deck on my GT245 and I have two zerks on my rear deck wheels. Four is what I'm supposed to have, so I've been had also. REJ2


----------

